# Group sailing to us and bv islands small 22 foot catalina



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am interested in sailing to the us and bvi. I have a small boat and have heard that there are small groups of sailors that collectively stay together for safety reasons. Is this true and if so how do I contact them?
Thank You, climbingcoach


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A good site to start at might be http://www.trailersailor.com/ as they have some resources for connecting small trailer sailors to others with similar interests. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank You, I will check the web site out and willadvise you of my results.
regards climbingcoach


----------



## leehaefele (Nov 4, 2000)

Where are you starting? US & BVI are about 1400NM apart. If you are not experienced ocean cruiser, this would not be safe. People doing this average a 40' boat and 10 years sailing experience. You need to build experience to understand the dangers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I hear you loud and clear. Thank you for advise. 
climbingcoach


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

What you have heard about are groups of small boats (including Catalina 22s) that sail together from Florida to the Bahamas, which is a passage that can be made by motoring and/or sailing for a long day. Sailing to the Virgin Islands involves a much longer and more difficult open water passage, and I've never heard of any groups of small boats sailing together to the Virgins. Someone on the trailersailor website organizes a Bahamas trip each year, but not a Virgins trip. The Bahamas trip is a good way to learn a little about basic navigation and to get some experience.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailormon6, thanks for information on the passage to the Bahamas. Much better idea than what I heard . . . Actually, I heard of small groups making passage to Cuba, hence my idea, which often get me into some wild situations, not all have been fun. I'd not want to experiance them again. 
Thanks, climbingcoach


----------

